# Slayer Guitarist Jeff Hanneman Dead At 49



## MetalFan (3 Mai 2013)

We are shocked and completely gutted to confirm that Slayer have reported that guitarist Jeff Hanneman has passed away.

“Slayer is devastated to inform that their bandmate and brother, Jeff Hanneman, passed away at about 11AM this morning near his Southern California home,” states the band’s official Facebook.” Hanneman was in an area hospital when he suffered liver failure. He is survived by his wife Kathy, his sister Kathy and his brothers Michael and Larry, and will be sorely missed.

Our Brother Jeff Hanneman, May He Rest In Peace (1964 – 2013)”

We offer our deepest sympathies and are sending all our thoughts and love to Jeff’s bandmates, his friends and his family. We’ll have more news on this story as soon as we hear it.

Quelle: Metal Hammer

R.I.P. Jeff Hanneman! You will never be forgotten!


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Mai 2013)

R.I.P. Jeff


----------



## Karrel (3 Mai 2013)

Ich musste es auch soeben auf fb lesen.

Die Metal-Gemeinde trauert gemeinsam um einen DER Gitarristen.


----------



## Nessiah (3 Mai 2013)

R.I.P. Jeff


----------



## hoshi21 (3 Mai 2013)

R.I.P. Jeff. Waren geile Konzerte mit dir.


----------



## FCB_Cena (4 Mai 2013)

R.I.P. Jeff


----------



## sbh (18 Mai 2013)

R.I.P. Jeff
Slayer forever!


----------



## erdnüsse13 (1 Juli 2013)

R.I.P Jeff


----------



## sakima (23 Feb. 2015)

Was so sad when I found out.


----------



## wergoatlord (10 Apr. 2015)

great musician RIP. king of the trash metal


----------

